# B O L O G N A



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

well just wondering if any one feeds their Ps bologna i dont . well i hate to admit it but i had some Pacus well lets just say someone gave them to me anyways i used to feed them bologna that was their main food and they loved it until they died due to someone unpluging the heater long story but does anyone feed them bologna and hot dogs


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I had a LFS employee tell me to feed hot dogs and the fish will grow like crazy... Let's say I was smart enough not to try it.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> well just wondering if any one feeds their Ps bologna i dont . well i hate to admit it but i had some Pacus well lets just say someone gave them to me anyways i used to feed them bologna that was their main food and they loved it until they died due to someone unpluging the heater long story but does anyone feed them bologna and hot dogs


You're kidding,right?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If it's processed as hell, it's not even good for humans...I'd have to say that processed meats are absolutely horrible for Ps as well.

Fast growth is wonderful, but ballooning outwards laterally is probably not the type of growth to encourage.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

i agree with all of you guys i dont feed my Ps any processed meats but bologna did make my old Pacus grow fast


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Feels like dejavu. I remember a thread liked this excpet the owner went through feeding the p's balogna. I dont think it ended well.

Only in the feeding forum. Ive seen worse. Like people asking about bees.

Lets put it this way if its anything other than fish then really no. Some exeptions include meat (beefheart, as a treat) or additives like pellets and vegies. I say additives because a diet should not consist of pellets and veggies, they are good to accompany with thier staple food however.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

what someone asked about bees? thats funny so did he go through with the bees?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

newfie steak??? for piranhas??? maybe if you want to euthanise them.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

im very tempted to feed my Ps a lizard just because there is so many where i live has anyone tried that it cant be bad for them right?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

BWAHAHAHAHA

I wouldn't. But if it BAD, not sure.

If i were to ever try that id prep it up. Take the skin off and bones and just use the meat.

I still wouldn't though cause its unethical.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

why not just feed them fish and shrimp like every one else? theres nothing you can give them thats gonna be better for them


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

febsalien said:


> why not just feed them fish and shrimp like every one else? theres nothing you can give them thats gonna be better for them


no no i do feed them that stuff but just wondering


----------

